# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Wood Machining Service Tweed Valley Nth NSW

## sean@nthnsw

Just thought I'd pass on some info about a fellow I have dealt with lately 
His name is Tony Bartling (Lic No 79961C) and he is a Carpenter /Joiner with a full work shop set up where he can do a wide rang of wood machining jobs for you for a flat rate of $40.00 Per Hour. 
He's Located at a place called Stokers Siding NSW (about 10 minutes south of Murwillumbah)  
He can Thickness, Mortise, Plane bench-tops Etc Etc and has a professional Panel Saw.(with a scribing blade) 
Definitely knows what he's doing. I just the other day had him cut up 5 x 2400 X 1200 sheets of HMR Melamine sheets into panels for me that I will be using to make over head kitchen cabinets. 
I worked out how I wanted the panels cut up and delivered the 5 full sheets to him my self. I also helped with getting the panels up onto the Panel Saw and made my self useful at the out feed end of the Panel Saw. 
All up I had the 5 X 2400 X 1200 sheets of HMR Melamine sheets cut up into about 40 different sections. Took 1 and a half hours to do it, and cost me $60.00 for perfectly dimensioned and square panels, with beautiful neat smooth cut edges.  
Money that I consider very well spent!  :Biggrin:   
He can be contacted as follows... 
Mobile 0429 038 412 
A/H Phone (02) 6677 9519 
Doesn't have an Email address or a web site. 
Hope this benefits someone who is looking for a good well priced wood machining service in the Tweed Valley area.  :2thumbsup:  
Cheers 
Sean

----------

